# Having a coil with a tac



## willsmum (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, I had a tac fitted three years ago. I have recently come the pill due to high blood pressure. ( was on the pill due to heavy periods) my doctor has advised me to have a coil fitted but when I asked if this was possible with a tac, she didn’t even know what a tac was!
I need to do something soon as my periods are horrendous and my endo is really bad. But nobody seems to be able to help me. Thanks xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Willsmum 

TAC as in transabdominal cercalage? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## willsmum (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I believe that it is okay. As the TAC procedure is similar incision wise on the abdomen to a Caesarean section. I know that Coils are safe for previous Caesarean section. However as a midwife it is out of my area of expertise it is an obstetricians area. If you are concerned I would call secretary of dr that did the procedure to check. Or ask GP to check letter following procedure. If there was a recommendation not to have a coil it should have been in your post
Operation letter. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## willsmum (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you. I will contact the hospital where I had the tac xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Let me know what they say. Then I’ll know for next time! Xxxx


----------

